# Where to buy?



## bbsbigbox (5 mo ago)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I think I'm in the right place because of the off-topic discussions that take place here. I was wondering if you prefer to buy things in physical stores or do most people order everything online?


----------



## azalea900 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I am also new in this forum. And I am available to answer your question. I am a local of Brisbane, and I do always shop online with the use of discount codes. You can normally get discounts with online coupon websites like Retailmenot, EMUCoupon.com, and many more. Although, My trusted website is EMUCoupon.com because their coupon codes always work properly.


----------

